# The Snake Stukas.



## GT (May 27, 2005)

Cancelled.


----------



## bogy (Jun 28, 2005)

The Snake Stuka was use in North Afrika, in Libia, in 1942. The colours are light earth - dark sand - with dark green camo.

It was not a D variant, it was a B variant - Ju 87 B.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 28, 2005)

Correct it actually was a Ju-87B-2 other than that I have never been able to find any oparational information on the these particular Stukas with the Snakes on them.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jun 28, 2005)

Maybe is this plane....








Yeah...I now ...I have profiles of everything


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 29, 2005)

Okay I thought it was a B-2 and that is what all of my sources said.


----------



## GT (Jun 30, 2005)

Update.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 30, 2005)

CharlesBronson said:


> Maybe is this plane....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im always thought the R designation was only given to the Stuka's used by the Italians.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 30, 2005)

no the "R" stood for some really long german word that translates as "Range" the R was baisically a B with longer range fuel tanks i believe........


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 30, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> no the "R" stood for some really long german word that translates as "Range" the R was baisically a B with longer range fuel tanks i believe........



Rangenufliegenlong


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 30, 2005)

i aint even gonna try and pronounce that, i'll be in hospital by that first u..........


----------



## plan_D (Jun 30, 2005)

It's not a real word, or at least I don't think it is. Given by the laughing face, it's not. 

Fliegen means air...Rangen, is just mocking...and so is the Long..part....


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 30, 2005)

Heres a vid clip of the above plane in a model...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 30, 2005)

plan_D said:


> It's not a real word, or at least I don't think it is. Given by the laughing face, it's not.
> 
> Fliegen means air...Rangen, is just mocking...and so is the Long..part....



*RANGE - IN - U -FLY - GEN - LONG!*

HA! YOU SHOULD HEAR ME SPEAK SPANISH!


----------



## plan_D (Jun 30, 2005)

Is it actually a real word? That's quite unbelievable. It would be pronounced Ray-gen-flea-gen-long...but I'm still doubting it's a real word...I don't trust you.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 30, 2005)

plan_D said:


> I don't trust you.


 You're not the first!


----------



## plan_D (Jun 30, 2005)

With that laugh, it seems they were right not to trust you.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 1, 2005)

No it is not a real word what he posted up there.

And Plan_D fliegen means flying not air.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 1, 2005)

Okay...I still knew what it was when it had fliegen in it...something to do with aircraft, so I assumed it'd be air...or flying...or rolling down the road with a rod up it's ass...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 1, 2005)

Well atleast you were in the General area. Very good for some one of english speaking language. They normally tend to thinkt hey are the only language in the world!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 1, 2005)

You mean there are others?


----------



## plan_D (Jul 1, 2005)

Well, it is the most important language in the world. I do know some German but not very much. I can sometimes work out the general meaning of a sentence if I know a few words and the context it's being used in...but I should hope anyone could do that.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 1, 2005)

I thought German was a regional accent


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 1, 2005)

I was just making a joke about how a lot of english speaking people mostly americans think that everyone has to learn there language for them to communicate with them (just them and in them I mean the people that are walking around the town here).


----------



## evangilder (Jul 1, 2005)

What's really messed up is that when people don't speak English, they just repeat themselves, only louder. Like being hard of hearing is the problem! I made an effort to speak the local language when I was in other countries. If you make an effort and they speak English, they will usually switch when they see that you have tried to speak theirs.

I'm multilingual, I can mispronounce words in many languages!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 1, 2005)

Ive been to France twice, once when I couldnt speak the language and one when I could. It may be coincidence but whenever I tried to speak French they realised I was English and they spoke back to me in English. I think they respect you more if you try to talk their language.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 1, 2005)

I always try and speak their language, if I'm in there country. It's polite to do so, and a lot of other countries appreciate it too. So they don't trap you in their country and turn you into a meat pie....awful experience...


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 1, 2005)

_Sprechie sie deustche, mein kamrade?  _


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 1, 2005)

In Rome do as the Romans?


----------



## plan_D (Jul 1, 2005)

What? Eat lots and then throw up, then carry on eating? Have massive sexual orgies? Drink to you snuff it? Oooo...I want to go to Rome!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 1, 2005)

_ YA! Ich leibe damons!!!!!!!_


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 1, 2005)

P38 Pilot said:


> _ YA! Ich leibe damons!!!!!!!_



Have a nice day!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 1, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> P38 Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > _ YA! Ich leibe damons!!!!!!!_
> ...



Translated: Yes! I love women!!!!!!!!


----------



## plan_D (Jul 1, 2005)

Too bad it'd be "Ja!" then, isn't it?


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 2, 2005)

_Hoopla!  

(Ooops)_


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 2, 2005)

Well I commend you on your effort there P-38 pilot and that is what counts. It really does make a good impression on people of another country if you try there language. If it does not work but you made an effort they usually are happy to speak yours. They just get tired of the "Do you speak English?" question. Maybe one day I can teach you some German!  

Anyhow back to the Ju-87R thing it actually stands for Reichweite or Range.

_To get more fuel tank capacity the outer wings were restructured to accomodate 2 × 33 Imp gal (40 US gal, 15 liters) additional tanks to supplement the standard set of tanks in the inner wings of 53 Imp gal (63 US gal, 240 liters) each. Also the outer wings had 2 hardpoints to carry a droptank each of 66 Imp gal (79 US gal, 300 liters). It could not carry the four 110 lb (50 kg) bombs anymore, and the bomb under the fuselage was restricted to 551 lb (250 kg)._http://www.xs4all.nl/~fbonne/warbirds/ww2htmls/junkju87.html


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 2, 2005)

you're damn right i was right 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 2, 2005)

Never said you weren't


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 3, 2005)

i never said you said i wasn't...........


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 3, 2005)

Thanks DerAlderIst!  German is a a great language to learn! Im going to take German when I get into 9th grade so im learning some now. 

The snake stukas did have quite the cool symbol on them but im ashamed to say i dont know them well.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 3, 2005)

There were not very many that had that on them. To be honest I do not know how many. I think it was just one and the personnal symbol of a certain pilot but I am not sure.


----------



## JCS (Jul 3, 2005)

According to this site it was on two different aircraft and both might have been flown by Hubert Polz. 

(Scroll down to the 2nd one)
http://members.home.nl/fatbelly/08_war-vehicles/stuka-ju87/index_stuka-scaled.htm


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 3, 2005)

I really am not sure.


----------



## Stukazoo (Feb 19, 2008)

Most of the literature that I have on the Stuka (and I have a lot) says Hubert Polz. I have heard mention here and elsewhere that the several from the Gruppe may have been painted the same way but that's not generally thought to be true. Also because there don't appear to be any pictures of the right side of the aircraft there's no way to confirm whether the snake is on both sides. Maybe there is a Stuka vet out there that could confirm? I have the Luftwaffe In Focus No7 on order so I'll try and post up the relevant section when it arrives and anything else I believe is relevant. I'll take a look tonight in my collection....


----------

